# Roberto Duran returning to the ring to fight jorge castro



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

A press conference was held in Argentina to announce the clash of legends between 45-year-old former world champion Jorge "Locomotora" Castro (130-11-3, 90 KOS) and the incomparable 62-year-old Roberto "Mano de Piedra" Duran, in what will be the rubber match of their trilogy on September 7 at the Luna Park Stadium in Buenos Aires, Argentina, in an event presented by Mario Margossian/Argentina Boxing Promotions and Full Box. Duran was not present, but Castro spoke about the fight.

"I am very happy to be here and that this is the farewell that so many wanted. Every boxer wants to leave the sport in a place where they have fought all the big names, like at Luna Park, and we are doing that. And if that were not enough, with someone big like 'Hands of Stone" Duran!

"I never walked away completely. I'm always stayed in shape physically, even sparring with some kids, but obviously less than before. It's going to be a party. I hope that people will be happy with what I did in my career and I really want to enjoy the entire event. I have no doubt that will be a unique night."

Their first bout was in February 1997 in Mar del Plata, Argentina and Castro won a controversial ten round decision. The second fight, in June 1997, was won by Duran via decision over 10 rounds in the Nuevo Panama Gym, which today is named the Roberto Duran Arena. The match will be a three-rounder.

The event will also include former world title challenger Javier "The Beast" Maciel (26-2, 19 KOs) against Alejandro "El Flaco" Falliga (23-9-4, 10 KOs) and IBF female super flyweight world champion Deborah "The Gurisa" Dionicius (13-0, 4 KOs) against Olga "La Monita" Julio (15-14-1, 10 KOs).
http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/jor...t-farewell-fight-with-roberto-duran-62-220744

:-huh:rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Jorge Castro has a better record than Roberto Duran. Roberto Duran lost 16 times, that's fucking shit. Mayweather is undefeated.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Huh!?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

What in the world. 



Should I feel guilty part of me is excited?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Well, maybe this will help Duran lose some weight.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope there is no Video of this.
(I know... Not possible)

WAR Duran!


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Sources reported from Argentina that 45-year-old former WBA world champion Jorge "Locomotora" Castro (130-11-3, 90 KOS) could reappear in the ring with 62-year-old Panamanian Hall of Famer Roberto "Mano de Piedra" Duran (103-16, 70 KOS) at Luna Park in Buenos Aires on September 7, but it's not clear whether it's as special guests or in an exhibition match or even a real fight. Duran and Castro met twice previously. Their first bout was in February 1997 in Mar del Plata, Argentina and Castro won a controversial ten round decision. The second fight, in June 1997, was won by Duran via decision over 10 rounds in the Nuevo Panama Gym, which today is named the Roberto Duran Arena.

The event is organized by Argentina Boxing Promotions headed Mario Margossian and will be headlined by former world title challenger Javier "The Beast" Maciel and IBF female super flyweight world champion Deborah Dionicius in separate bouts.
http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/duran-castro-exhibition-match-in-argentina-218899


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lol Not going to lie, I'm genuinely excited. Although I do fear for Duran. He's fat as hell lol Castro is still a fair bit younger than Bernard Hopkins!


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

I uh... Well I got nothing.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

blah blah blah. it will be an old-man fight with headrests worn, I'll tell you that. maybe a 4-rounder fight, with a steel chair as a backup weapon.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

what


----------



## DKD (May 23, 2013)

I always knew he'd be back!

What a warrior!


----------



## Side Step (Aug 7, 2013)

Two idiots who didn't know how to save their money, now resort to this. Pathetic


----------



## Cuarenta (Jun 1, 2013)

Why am I so hyped for this now?.... I would pay to watch this... .then I could say he has wins spanning 6 decades...


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

...... Thats some WWE shit right there.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Will it be scheduled for heavyweight?

Why doesn't he fight a tune up with naseem Hamed first?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

:rofl :happy


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe Duran can fight Floyd at a catchweight of 160lbs


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> What in the world.
> 
> Should I feel guilty part of me is excited?


You've been waiting your entire life to create a Roberto Duran fight breakdown and prediction thread.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Are you allowed to keep your place in the HOF if you come back after being inducted?
I would expect so but has this happened before?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You've been waiting your entire life to create a Roberto Duran fight breakdown and prediction thread.


:rofl

I'll have little action figure Duran next to me the whole time.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Are you allowed to keep your place in the HOF if you come back after being inducted?
> I would expect so but has this happened before?


Yeah it's fine, Arguello, Fenech and Azumah had fights after getting in. SRL was actually voted in whilst scheduled to fight Camacho with the induction ceremony taking place after the fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Kingboxer said:


> Yeah it's fine, Arguello, Fenech and Azumah had fights after getting in. SRL was actually voted in whilst scheduled to fight Camacho with the induction ceremony taking place after the fight.


Aw of course.Fenech and Nelson was only a few years back.
Thanks anyway mate.:smile


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sugar Ray should be the ref and it should be a winner leaves town fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Sugar Ray should be the ref and it should be a winner leaves town fight.


:rofl

Benitez can come out from under the ring and club Castro with a steel chair.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :rofl
> 
> Benitez can come out from under the ring and club Castro with a steel chair.


Right when Ray is about to count to 10 Hagler comes to the ring from the round and hits Ray with a black jack and then Hearns runs to the ring to finish the count.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> What in the world.
> 
> Should I feel guilty part of me is excited?


Exactly my thoughts. He was retired by the time I got into boxing.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

hopefully they'll keep the stools in the corner once the fight starts


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Right when Ray is about to count to 10 Hagler comes to the ring from the round and hits Ray with a black jack and then Hearns runs to the ring to finish the count.


De Jesus appears (hes been alive the whole time!?!) and puts the belt around Duran's waist and they all parade him around the ring.


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Will it be scheduled for heavyweight?
> 
> Why doesn't he fight a tune up with naseem Hamed first?


:lol:










The question is could Duran "step up" against a supper heavyweight like Hamed?

Inquiring minds want to know!:smile


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Naz you fat bastard. Is that Velcro atsch


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is kinda sad that these old men want to get back in the ring. I would watch it though.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> This is kinda sad that these old men want to get back in the ring. I would watch it though.


 its called the 'WWF syndrome'


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Gah damn son...I didn't realize Duran was 62! :!:


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)

It's just a 3 round EXHIBITION match.

It's NOT a real fight!

They're just going to spar a little, have some fun, and sign autographs for the fans after the "fight."

It's all good!:hi:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Exactly my thoughts. He was retired by the time I got into boxing.


Same here, his last fight was when I was 10.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

If this goes through, duran will be fighting in his 6th decade. Hes already fought in the 60s-2000s. I cant think of any other fighter thats already fought in 5 decades, let alone six. 

One thing that gets me though is how any commission could in good faith sanction a bout with a 62 year old fighter.


----------



## TBooze (Dec 9, 2012)

manex said:


> It's just a 3 round EXHIBITION match.
> 
> It's NOT a real fight!
> 
> They're just going to spar a little, have some fun, and sign autographs for the fans after the "fight."


LOL, stop talking sense, everyone now knows everything goes on your record now...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I believe the last time Duran was in a ring was in this gem:






Crazy how strong he still was. Almost had him too, dude was hurt.


----------

